# Zue's @ the ER



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Zeu's @ the ER UPDATE!!!*

This morning it was really windy so Zeus wasn't allowed to play outside so he's been with me the whole morning but I let him out for 5 mins to do his business then I saw him, he fell on the pool blood all over I was just so scared I took him to the ER vet soaking wet it didn't matter to me I wanted him to be ok .He drowned and has water on his lungs his oxygen level was so low 75% it wasn't really good I cried so hard I didn't know what to do It's my fault I should have watched him even if I knew he can swim but today was just crazy windy so I blamed myself now he's in IV oxygen and some meds and I don't know what went wrong I just don't know so before they told me to go home I checked him and he looks so fragile I blame myself he gave me this look and it broke my heart I'm just so stupid to even let him go potty when its windy outside and he's staying there for now until he gets better I'm so stupid I blame myself


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

where was the blood from? he had water in his lungs?


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Whoa, that sounds terrible. I am really sorry and hope Zue pulls through. My heart goes out to you, and you need to know that you did not do anything wrong. You were obviously being vigilant or you would not have found him before it was too late.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> where was the blood from? he had water in his lungs?


Yes he has water on his lungs I just spoke to the vet hes getting better but he's still in bad shape I just left him for 5 mins , 5 mins I'm wasn't thinking when I left him there


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

wow i am very sorry to hear this! i hope he will make a safe recovery! i know if that happend to one of mine i would be a friggen mess for days!!! i wish the both of you the best of luck!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i hope he gets better! what could have possibly caused it tho? thats crazy


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope he is better asap!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You and Zue are in my prayers .... wishing him a full speedy recovery hugz...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I know this is not going to make you feel any better but what happened to you is an ACCIDENT. It was not negligence on your part, it was an accident. Your dog is recieving the care it needs and thats due to your quick actions! We will pray and hope your dog makes a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

*UPDATE*

I took him home this morning and he's feeling a bit better they did x rays and his lungs was filled with water he almost drowned and the vet said if I didn't saw him in time he could have died and they did oxygen therapy , IV , and Injections his lungs hemorrhage and now he's in 2 antibiotics and I meds for draining his lungs poor baby I feel so bad . He's drinking good and still weak and on the road to recovery crossing my fingers  Now the only risk he might develop is pneumonia which I'm praying he wont and keeping a close watch on him


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

good luck with him, i am sure you will continue to take great care of him and he will make a speedy recovery!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

You guys will be in my thoughts. 

Can't blame yourself, like OFK said, it's an accident. Zeus is getting the care he needs now and the love and support of an entire forum/community. Keep us updated.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG I missed this thread! I am sooo sorry to hear that! Like Andy said that was an accident and you do not need to keep beating yourself up for that. I will keep him in my prayers and I hope he pulls through with no complications! :hug:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He's lucky to have someone that cares for him so deeply ... like it was already stated it was an accident ... he's home now just love him up for yourself, for him and ALL of us ...
Get well Zues ~kisses~...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

so sorry to here this.I'll keep you and Zeus in my prayors


----------



## HART (Oct 15, 2009)

Is there a donation going to help out? i would like to help if i can. I know her vet bills are going to be steap and at a time like this a little help would go a long way.

If anyone is taking up a donation please send me a message. I would like to help.

Hang in there!! With a name like Zues and a mommy like you, he's going to be fine.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks be to God you were there to catch the problem. It was an accident hun! You did the best you could and he is on the mend. He is really lucky to have a good parent like you.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

update....He's still weak and still on meds and will be back at the vet again to be x rayed and will be hooked on some more IV and Oxygen therapy I feel so bad he can't even walk with out gagging. His lungs are pretty weak and still filled with water and needs to be drain by Lasix pill ...... I know It's causing me a lot of money but I just want him to be better ..... Thanks everyone for the support ...I will update again when I can


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow im really sorry to hear this. I wish you and him the best!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Poor guy..

Both of you are in our prayers.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Update*

He's getting better everyday and still on his 2 meds and today we are able to take him for a 35 min walk around the neighborhood and He did very well no gagging and he's lungs looking better no wheezing or nothing. Thank You so much guys for the support .


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Its great to hear that he has gotten so much better.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank goodness he is doing better!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Zue'sMoMi2009 said:


> He's getting better everyday and still on his 2 meds and today we are able to take him for a 35 min walk around the neighborhood and He did very well no gagging and he's lungs looking better no wheezing or nothing. Thank You so much guys for the support .


:woof::woof::woof::woof:

We're glad he's doin better!!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

How old is zeus?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Keep us posted! I'm glad he's feeling a little better, and especially glad that he made it!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hope they gave him a nice prescription!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*recovery*

so glad to hear her is doing so much better.!!!:clap:


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

crap! i hope that everything goes ok. so sorry that this happend to you. try to stay positive i am sure that you vet will make sure that your pup is ok.


----------

